# Renso decoys



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 1366
View attachment 1367
View attachment 1368
Renzo's Decoys in my Garden They kept the Bunnies out But Not The Deer. The Deer never really eat any thing just walk threw
View attachment 1369
View attachment 1365


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Look Good man I may have to try One. where do I get one?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

RRH Bass Pro should have them--I bought mine at Gander Mountian at least 5 years ago came with 2 rabbit, fawn, yote and a fox for 39.95 but I bet they cost more now I use mostly the fawn and yote


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

K thanks man ill check it out!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> View attachment 1366
> View attachment 1367
> View attachment 1368
> Renzo's Decoys in my Garden They kept the Bunnies out But Not The Deer. The Deer never really eat any thing just walk threw
> ...


 Your deer must be spoiled, or you have a secret on what plants to plant that are deer resistance??


----------

